

Why The AT&T & T-Mobile Deal Won’t Change the Industry - Stormi
http://mashable.com/2011/03/22/att-t-mobile-deal/

======
iamdave
Summary: The AT&T/T-Mobile deal is actually a big win for T-Mobile's
infrastructure (nobody is arguing that, I don't think). Author doesn't really
establish her point about 'the industry' outside the speculative bubble of
what this means for T-Mobile and echoing the article headline:

 _AT &T and T-Mobile deal has very little impact on the state of the wireless
industry as a whole._

Okay, how? If this goes through, the most Android friendly carrier is being
assimilated by the _least_ Android friendly carrier, who will also hold the
figurative gatekey to GSM with no imperative or motivation for improving GSM
beyond scaling their infrastructure.

